# What's the reason for your Username?



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I like using BluMagic. It's just for my baby, Boo! 

What about you guys?


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

My sons name is Lane.......... I am Lyne :lol: Pretty self explanitory i think.


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

mine is because the fisher cat is one of the coolest creatures.


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

My dog's name is Frog


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

well, mine is missed spelled (depending on how you look at it) but it's supposed to mean 'free spirited'. My boyfriend has always called me his free spirit and I usually have my head in the clouds... and what better to go with it than a wild free horse?! hehe


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Mine is pretty simple..
I like PopTarts & I like to shop...
put 'em together? PoptartShop. LOL!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hehe that's cute!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, my name is Rachel, Rach for short and I will always love horses!
So, Rach-luvs-horses-4-eva!lol


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

My horses name is Mi Vida Loco (spanish for my crazy life or my life crazy) I call her Vida for short which means life. I'm Maureen


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

My name is Kim and one of my horses is named Angel


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

What else is there to do but ride?! I just GottaRide!!


----------



## virginia_gurl (Dec 27, 2007)

My username is pretty self explanatory....I'm a virginia girl...lol.


----------



## latte62lover (Sep 4, 2007)

haha well latte comes from my nickname. my friends decided to call me charlatte instead of charlotte and that got shortened to latte. also i just plain love lattes hehe


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

Feathers are the long silky hairs on horse's feet, mostly seen on shires and clydesdales. Although we know that their are many other breeds with feathers  

I love those fuzzy feet!!!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

my name is buckaroo because thats my horses name and 2010 is the year i graduate high school!! yah! :lol: :lol:


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

LOL I should graduate at 17 in 2012! Every grade I'm in has the same year! It's awesome! 8th grade - 2008...


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Thats pretty cool lol! ill be 18 when I graduate


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Hmm..my username doesn't have a meaning. Maybe i could change it...

How about this....I am sparky LOL! Does that mean anything?? Probably not lol.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

mine is the most unimaginative name ever lol when i first got my mare, we didnt know her name (cause she was a neglected girl) so i called her jasmin at first and shortened it to jazzy therefore jazzyrider. that only lasted a day though (the day i joined up here) and then i found out her name was possum. which i didnt like so i changed it to gypsy but unfortunately, possum had already stuck so now she gets possum or gypsy depending on my mood lol

ok, that answered more than the thread asked for but oh well


----------



## Horseknogg (Nov 15, 2007)

Too many moons ago I was in a ceremonial horse troop in the army.My two troop horses where rescued standardbreds ( I slowely converted the whole troop) that had come without names.After raiding the troop christmas party they became Biscuit and Knogg.I use Biscuits name on other sites.


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

Well, *Bobbi Socks* is my Mules Show Name.
Because of her BEAUTIFUL socks  

-Bobbi


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

This is a great topic  

A horse that I used to own was a Friesian and my favorite saying is -A horse is the mirror image of the handler- (John Lyons). So, Rose was my mirror and she was a friesian so, Friesian Mirror


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

No matter what the cause...I like EVERYONE'S usernames! :-D


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I agree with Blu everyone's name is very unique and it does have a long story to go with it


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ooooh i like that quote friesian mirror!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah I like that saying too its the truth!


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

well a lot of people probley think it's not spelled right...well i ride english and westren so it's englishcowg(i)rl


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I love it, John Lyons got it right!  Your horses will always show how much you love them and how well you care for them.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Well mine is definatley boring compared to everyone elses.  One of my mares is called Megan, but I call her meggymoo, always have done, and it was the only username I could think of which sounded better than just "Carol"!!!  :lol:


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Several years ago a friend and I were involved in a Natural Horsemanship group. We did up a newsletter and she decided we needed nicknames. She came up with appy(my riding horse was an appy then) and the T is for my name, for me.. she was grannygreenhorn,..


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

mines my name.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol: Nice Tim :lol: 
Atleast you will never forget it!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

:wink: nice


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

Im in the same boat as Tim. My name is Katelin...everyone calls me Kate....I wanted to be fancy so I added the x's...therefore my name xkatex


----------



## luvmystandardbred27 (Oct 24, 2007)

i think mine is very self-explainatory...

i do love my standardbred and my lucky number is 27 and thats how many horses i've had


----------



## kissinstar (Jan 5, 2008)

*Love this topic*

I use my QH mares name for most groups. She my baby girl.


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

_ilovemydun_ because my horse is a dun! :lol:


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

yay for duns! HIGH FIVE! LOL


----------



## dinglehead (Nov 16, 2007)

when dandy(that's my horse) is being a stinker that's what I call her


----------



## walliedoodle (Jan 20, 2008)

*walliedoodle*

Well my name is hallie (pronounced like the actress halle berry) and my mom always called me hallie wallie doodle all the day. Short, wallie doodle! It makes me smile.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

*My name*

Mines pretty unoriginal. M is my first initial. L is my middle innitial. Karel is my last name and I graduate in 2010! I chose it because I use it on a lot of other sites and I have so many that using the same one over is easier than remembering 20 different user names and what site they go to! :wink:


----------



## CuttingEdge (Nov 24, 2007)

CuttingEdge is from my small business. 


sorry had to edit out the link to your own webpage. advertising of any kind is not allowed on this site - jazzy


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, my name is Harlee and I ride horses.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

My horse's name is Junior so pretty self explanatory.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Mine's my knockoff of Nike's "Just Do It!" to "Just Dressage It!"


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

hehe, good one  
mine is twofold :lol: 
my dad used too call me Sissimutt ! 
and i was gonna write icehorses, but wrote hestar wich is icelandic for horses :lol:


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

> but wrote hestar wich is icelandic for horses


Thats really cool  

Well mine is pretty self explainetory :roll: 

Bitless = i ride bitless


----------



## Jatt (Jan 26, 2008)

Jatt - term used to refer to an ethnic group, formed by a collection of clans that have descendes from the Scythians(known for their horse riding skills) and are settled in the Punjab region of Asia.


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Well mine doesnt have no like big meanin behind it... its just my REAL name 8)


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I live in Alaska (AK) and I love paints.


----------



## Momo (Jan 24, 2008)

My name Momo or 桃　in Japanese means peach. ^-^

Hahah, it isn't my name though, but it is indeed a Japanese name


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm in love with my appaloosa

and 31803 is her birthday


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

mines just my real name sally and my trade mark is -x♥x- so it made sense to put my name in the middle instead of the heart lol


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Meet Lady Dreamer, a registered American Saddlebred filly. She's a real neat lady.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

aww what a sweetie! just look at that face lol. she's so curious!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

my username is Phantomcolt because thats wat i call my funny horsey pal even though his name is phantom. and 18 cause thats how old he was when i got him.


----------

